# That moment...



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

...when you realize you would have been better off in the job market with a 2 year technical degree than a 4 year bachelor's degree -_-


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I know the feeling. I just finished my AA degree last summer and I'm currently working on my BA in Management and Supervison. I know people who are younger than me, dropped out of college, and make more money than I do at my job at the moment. >.< 

I hope my BA degree pays off because I've been working really hard at it.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I mean, really I just need a job to hold me over until I start grad school in the fall of next year, but the job selection for a bachelor's degree in microbiology is really slim. I figured I'd at least be able to do specimen handling or clinical pathology or something, but those want a specific certification that is a two year degree. It's just silly that I have that knowledge plus some and can't get the job just because of the route I took. I think it has kind of come to the point in a lot of fields where obtaining a bachelor's means that you intend to go on to either a master's or PhD while the two year technical degrees are more job oriented.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm currently working towards a BA and don't really know why. I want to get an Arts degree: English with a focus in Creative Writing. And yet, I'm pretty sure I'll have a hard time finding a job with that degree. Realistically, I could write ten books, never get published, and still be working at Target ten years from now. 

My boyfriend is in the same boat. He has a BA in animation.... and he works manual labor at a warehouse. And he uses the money from that job to pay off his ridiculously high student loan bill. Why is it that all the well paying jobs require degrees, but then once you have the degree, they aren't hiring, and you still need to pay off the loans. I feel like they system is beyond broken. 

But still, I show up for class every day, still try to make all As, and keep signing new loans every semester. If I really wanted to be an author, I wouldn't need a degree, but rather a really good friend who's in charge of a publishing house, lol. I doubt my boyfriend will be able to get a job in animation until he meets someone in the business, becomes friends with them, and they recommend him personally for a job. Unfortunately, that's how the system really works. You can't even get an interview without knowing the right people sometimes.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My husband got a scholarship to go to some prestigious art school, but after a year there he realized how terrible the job success rate was and dropped out. Now he's majoring in chemistry with a minor in fine arts. Not majoring in what you love doesn't mean giving up what you love altogether. I'm just wishing I'd done one of the more practical minors or double majors like laboratory science, but I've been working my way through school for so long that I was just too eager to finish.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

What area of microbiology will you be studying in grad school?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm actually in neuroendocrinology; been involved in the research for 2 years now and love it. Microbiology was just the closest I could get at my college to classes that would help me along in that field.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Aeyna, sorry to jump in here, but have you looked into self-publishing? I have a lot of experience with it and know of people that have had extreme success. If you want more info, just let me know.

-quietly sneaks out-


----------



## CCoyle (Oct 1, 2014)

kksrats, I'm jealous. Research is so interesting!

In 2001 I got my AAS in Veterinary Technology. Then in 2012 I finally finished a Bachelor's in Management and Ethics. Why? Uh, because I always thought of myself as someone who would have a Bachelor's degree. Some grade-A logic right there. I'm still a Vet Tech, my 4 year degree didn't change my career path or earnings at all. 

And now I'm working through an online program to learn web development. There's no degree or certification whatsoever attached to that. And if I end up making it my new career, I will probably make more money and have a lifestyle that better fits my goals than either of my degrees have provided.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> I doubt my boyfriend will be able to get a job in animation until he meets someone in the business, becomes friends with them, and they recommend him personally for a job. Unfortunately, that's how the system really works. You can't even get an interview without knowing the right people sometimes.


 That's how I got my job - it definitely seems like that's the way the system works. I have a BA and an MA in 2D Animation and 3D visualisation, now work in the games industry as a character animator. The qualifications mean zip - it's all about the portfolio and meeting the right people. Although for me personally, going back to uni and doing a masters was what got me a job - a company phoned the department looking for talent and I was recommended. Right place right time!


----------

